# Рассуждения о том, по каким критериям следует искать хорошего массажиста



## Владимир Семёнович (1 Май 2014)

*Наталья S.*, Добрый день. Хороший массажист Вам на самом деле нужен, но их ещё меньше чем хороших докторов. Если Вам интересно, могу посоветовать, по каким критериям нужно искать хорошего массажиста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Май 2014)

Владимир Семёнович написал(а):


> *Наталья S.*, Добрый день. Хороший массажист Вам на самом деле нужен, но их ещё меньше чем хороших докторов. Если Вам интересно, могу посоветовать, по каким критериям нужно искать хорошего массажиста.


А Вы нам всем посоветуйте.
Нам всем не ясны критерии.


----------



## Наталья S. (1 Май 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы нам всем посоветуйте.
> Нам всем не ясны критерии.


Очень интересно, напишите пожалуйста!


----------



## Владимир Семёнович (2 Май 2014)

1. Настоящий мастер лечебного массажа всегда работает БЕЗБОЛЕЗНЕННО. Хотите верьте, хотите - нет. У меня бывают пациенты настолько "тяжёлые", что первая моя задача - найти на теле такого пациента хотя бы ОДНУ точечку(говорю буквально), до которой можно дотронуться, не вызывая острой боли. Иногда приходиться начинать работу с противоположного "конца" тела пациента(относительно проблемной зоны), постепенно(за 2-3 сеанса) подбираясь к "очагу проблем". Это похоже на распутывание клубка. Такие сеансы продолжаются по 2-3 часа, но мои пациенты переносят их очень хорошо, потому что НЕ БОЛЬНО. И чем дальше, тем её меньше остаётся, этой боли. Представление о том, что "настоящий" массаж должен быть чуть ли не мучительным, является глубочайшим заблуждением. Даже после 3-х часов лечебного массажа не должно оставаться НИ МАЛЕЙШЕГО синяка. Только приятный "румянец" в области, где работал массажист, и тот исчезать обязан бесследно через полтора-два часа максимум. Остаётся чувство приятного расслабления( у меня многие засыпают во время сеанса), и, САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ, - освобождение от боли, улучшение подвижности, чувство лёгкости во всём теле. Одна моя пациентка очень образно выразилась:" И спать хочу, и летать могу".                2. Серьёзный лечебный массаж НИКОГДА не производится ежедневно. Это удобно для массажиста, но губительно для больного. Организм пациента не успевает "переварить" нагрузку, развить "внутренний ответ" на воздействие. Представьте себе, что Вы кричите на ребёнка, требуя от него, что бы он вымыл посуду за собой(например), но не даёте ему такой возможности, а всё время кричите на него и дёргаете за руку. Так можно ему только повредить. Моя мама научила меня соблюдать чистоту(и спасибо ей большое), но она всегда оставляла мне время на "выполнение задания". Наверное, поэтому я такой умный(шутка). 3. Настоящий специалист по лечебному массажу АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЕГДА является ДИАГНОСТОМ высочайшего класса. Диагностика эта весьма специфична. Нужно практически ВИДЕТЬ руками ситуацию в режиме реального времени. "Накладывать" на больного готовую программу лечебного массажа категорически невозможно. ДВУХ ОДИНАКОВЫХ СЕАНСОВ не бывает, об одинаковых пациентах вообще говорить не приходиться. Ясная голова, золотые руки, и огромная эрудиция, - это всё в "одном пакете" очень редко можно обнаружить. 4. Стаж работы - не менее 15 лет. Я не шучу. Какие уж тут шутки, - почитаешь, как люди мучаются, и хочется опять набрать учеников. Только ученики мои долго не выдерживают. Почему, я думаю, понятно. Извините за многословие, я постарался ответить на очень важный вопрос.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (2 Май 2014)

*Владимир Семёнович*, Вы пишете про массаж,но Ваша работа,очень,напоминает действия мануального терапевта.
Может Вы совмещаете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2014)

Владимир Семёнович написал(а):


> 1. Настоящий мастер лечебного массажа всегда работает БЕЗБОЛЕЗНЕННО. Хотите верьте, хотите - нет. У меня бывают пациенты настолько "тяжёлые", что первая моя задача - найти на теле такого пациента хотя бы ОДНУ точечку(говорю буквально), до которой можно дотронуться, не вызывая острой боли. Иногда приходиться начинать работу с противоположного "конца" тела пациента(относительно проблемной зоны), постепенно(за 2-3 сеанса) подбираясь к "очагу проблем". Это похоже на распутывание клубка. Такие сеансы продолжаются по 2-3 часа, но мои пациенты переносят их очень хорошо, потому что НЕ БОЛЬНО. И чем дальше, тем её меньше остаётся, этой боли. Представление о том, что "настоящий" массаж должен быть чуть ли не мучительным, является глубочайшим заблуждением. Даже после 3-х часов лечебного массажа не должно оставаться НИ МАЛЕЙШЕГО синяка. Только приятный "румянец" в области, где работал массажист, и тот исчезать обязан бесследно через полтора-два часа максимум. Остаётся чувство приятного расслабления( у меня многие засыпают во время сеанса), и, САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ, - освобождение от боли, улучшение подвижности, чувство лёгкости во всём теле. Одна моя пациентка очень образно выразилась:" И спать хочу, и летать могу".                2. Серьёзный лечебный массаж НИКОГДА не производится ежедневно. Это удобно для массажиста, но губительно для больного. Организм пациента не успевает "переварить" нагрузку, развить "внутренний ответ" на воздействие. Представьте себе, что Вы кричите на ребёнка, требуя от него, что бы он вымыл посуду за собой(например), но не даёте ему такой возможности, а всё время кричите на него и дёргаете за руку. Так можно ему только повредить. Моя мама научила меня соблюдать чистоту(и спасибо ей большое), но она всегда оставляла мне время на "выполнение задания". Наверное, поэтому я такой умный(шутка). 3. Настоящий специалист по лечебному массажу АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЕГДА является ДИАГНОСТОМ высочайшего класса. Диагностика эта весьма специфична. Нужно практически ВИДЕТЬ руками ситуацию в режиме реального времени. "Накладывать" на больного готовую программу лечебного массажа категорически невозможно. ДВУХ ОДИНАКОВЫХ СЕАНСОВ не бывает, об одинаковых пациентах вообще говорить не приходиться. Ясная голова, золотые руки, и огромная эрудиция, - это всё в "одном пакете" очень редко можно обнаружить. 4. Стаж работы - не менее 15 лет. Я не шучу. Какие уж тут шутки, - почитаешь, как люди мучаются, и хочется опять набрать учеников. Только ученики мои долго не выдерживают. Почему, я думаю, понятно. Извините за многословие, я постарался ответить на очень важный вопрос.


Есть конечно и другие мнения, но любой ручной труд индивидуален и тут все решают ноги пациентов. К кому они ведут, тот частично и прав. Частично, поскольку рядом может быть массажист который работает боль, с синяками, стучит резиновой киянкой по спазмированным мышцам, и к нему тоже очередь, помогает. Но Ваш подход мне импонирует больше.

Только вот, где  таких взять много?
Клонировать?

А так как большинство останется без хорошего массажа, то попробуйте в традициях форума дать советы по своей специальности. Например какие приемы самомассажа может применить пациент.


ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *Владимир Семёнович*, Вы пишете про массаж,но Ваша работа,очень,напоминает действия мануального терапевта.
> Может Вы совмещаете?


Мануальная терапия это три основных задачи:
- релаксация
- мобилизация
- манипуляция.

Среди приемов релаксации, массаж занимает,  пожалуй, ведущее место.


----------



## doc (2 Май 2014)

Владимир Семёнович написал(а):


> Настоящий мастер лечебного массажа всегда работает БЕЗБОЛЕЗНЕННО.


Безболезненность не может быть целью лечебной процедуры. Мне кажется, мы опять видим подмену понятий. Пациенты приходит к нам для решения возникших проблем. А если мы будем на сеансах находить _здоровые_ места и работать с ними, чтобы, не дай бог, не причинить болезненность, то рискуем потерять время, пациентов и репутацию.


Владимир Семёнович написал(а):


> Иногда приходиться начинать работу с противоположного "конца" тела пациента(относительно проблемной зоны), постепенно(за 2-3 сеанса) подбираясь к "очагу проблем".


Пока Вы ходите вокруг да около, человек мучается от нерешённых проблем. Вы ему гладите здоровые места, он у вас дремлет на процедуре, а "воз и ныне там". С учётом заявленных вами перерывов между сеансами, получается примерно неделя потерянного времени. Для пациента с острой болью! Неделя, потерянная не для вас, вы-то своё вознаграждение получаете за ненужную "работу". Все эти красивые, но бессмысленные  рассуждения о том, каким должен быть массаж, всегда разбиваются о суровую реальность. *Массаж должен приносить пользу пациенту*. Точка.


----------



## Владимир Семёнович (2 Май 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Безболезненность не может быть целью лечебной процедуры. Мне кажется, мы опять видим подмену понятий. Пациенты приходит к нам для решения возникших проблем. А если мы будем на сеансах находить _здоровые_ места и работать с ними, чтобы, не дай бог, не причинить болезненность, то рискуем потерять время, пациентов и репутацию.
> 
> 
> Пока вы ходите вокруг да около, человек мучается от нерешённых проблем. Вы ему гладите здоровые места, он у вас дремлет на процедуре, а "воз и ныне там". С учётом заявленных вами перерывов между сеансами, получается примерно неделя потерянного времени. Для пациента с острой болью! Неделя, потерянная не для вас, вы-то своё вознаграждение получаете за ненужную "работу". Все эти красивые, но бессмысленные  рассуждения о том, каким должен быть массаж, всегда разбиваются о суровую реальность. *Массаж должен приносить пользу пациенту*. Точка.


Точки ставить я бы не торопился. Точку ставит избавление от болезни. Кроме откровенной грубости, я не вижу никакого смысла в Вашей "рецензии". Никто у меня времени не теряет, никаких "потерянных недель" нет. Вы меня оскорбили, не имея на это никакого права. Вы не имеете понятия об устройстве организма человека, и, как обычно, прикрываете своё невежество грубостью. В организме человека есть масса точек, воздействие через которые  может помочь купировать боль, и расположены эти точки далеко не всегда в "очаге" болезни. Это известно уже сотни лет, но не всем. Острую боль можно убрать за один сеанс(и нужно).


----------



## doc (2 Май 2014)

Вы себя обозначили как настоящего мастера лечебного массажа. Лечебный массаж бывает разный, всё зависит от конкретного заболевания, которое лечим. И техника подбирается по человеку и его болезни, а не штампуется с одной колодки. Одно дело, например, антистресс-релаксация, другое дело - лечение миофасциального синдрома.


Владимир Семёнович написал(а):


> В организме человека есть масса точек, воздействие через которые может помочь купировать боль, и расположены эти точки далеко не всегда в "очаге" болезни.


Вы говорите о точечном массаже? Изучали китайскую медицину или шиацу? Так это точечный массаж должен быть безболезненным?
Если Вы берётесь поучать профессионалов, каким должен быть массаж, то будьте готовы к профессиональной оценке Ваших заявлений. Никакой грубости в этом нет.


----------



## Владимир Семёнович (2 Май 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть конечно и другие мнения, но любой ручной труд индивидуален и тут все решают ноги пациентов. К кому они ведут, тот частично и прав. Частично, поскольку рядом может быть массажист который работает боль, с синяками, стучит резиновой киянкой по спазмированным мышцам, и к нему тоже очередь, помогает. Но Ваш подход мне импонирует больше.
> 
> Только вот, где  таких взять много?
> Клонировать?
> ...


1. Я рекомендую больному человеку(за неимением лучшего) попытаться найти общий язык со своими мышцами. Представьте себе, что Вы беседуете с очень дорогим человеком, который находится в состоянии стресса. То есть: ощупайте себя, попытайтесь найти области закрепощённых, "эажатых" мышц(прежде всего нужно ПОНЯТЬ человека, правда?), а затем потихоньку, не спеша, постарайтесь эти "отвердевшие" места "смягчить". Тише едешь - дальше будешь. ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО! Такую "ревизию" необходимо произвести ПО ВСЕМУ ТЕЛУ. К сожалению, спина останется недоступной, но для спины остаются руки Ваших родных и близких. Только держитесь подальше от "энтузиастов". У меня половина пациентов - после таких "энтузиастов". Потихонечку. Элементарное, неторопливое поглаживание "затвердевшей" мышцы уже может её расслабить, восстановить кровоток в этой области, и ОКАЗАТЬ ВОЗДЕЙСТВИЕ НА СОСЕДНЮЮ. Организм человека - это единая система. Если Вам нужно закрыть воду, Вы закручиваете кран, или затыкаете его пальцем?! "Энтузиаст" обязательно заткнёт его пальцем(попытается), - "так же быстрее!". Вот пусть он себе и затыкает. А Вам нужно ГРАМОТНО восстановить Ваше здоровье. Избегайте воздействия на точки острой боли. Организм говорит Вам - сюда НЕЛЬЗЯ! Обойдите эту область, действуйте на соседние, и результат будет. Это похоже на работу сапёра, - можно быстро, а можно остаться в живых. Выбирайте сами. Подробнее - если кому-либо это будет интересно. Очень большая просьба - не хамить. К Вам, уважаемый собеседник, это не относится. 2. По мануальной терапии. Есть коренное отличие моей методики от мануальной терапии. Хотите верьте, хотите - нет( я надеюсь, мы обойдёмся без грубостей, и меня никто больше не оскорбит), но при действительно глубокой и всесторонней обработке мышечного аппарата, он сам начинает корректировать позиции всех суставов, и никакого чуда в этом нет. Он же для этого и существует, этот мышечный аппарат, чтобы определять и корректировать положение всех элементов суставной системы. Само собой, участие грамотного мануального терапевта в ряде случаев необходимо, и я с таковым сотрудничаю. Только он мыслит, а не грубит. Эти два процесса несовместимы в одной черепной коробке. Желаю всего наилучшего каждому служителю медицины, а именно: "НЕ ПОВРЕДИ". Точка.

Модератор: сообщение отредактировано в соответствии с Правилами форума.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Май 2014)

В чём полностью согласен с Владимиром Семёновичем, так в том, что массаж должен быть безболезненным.
Но вот длительность сеанса 3 часа -  это слишком много. Такие приёмы мануальной терапии, как ПИР и миофасциальный релизинг, позволяют уложиться максимум в полтора часа. 
Кстати, главный принцип медицины звучит так: " Не навреди!"
Какое у Вас образование, Владимир Семёнович?


----------



## Diver77 (3 Май 2014)

...Я думаю,  автор темы действительно  любит  свою профессию, и глубоко вникает в суть процесса , а не является  рядовым  ремесленником. Конечно, он знает  расхожую общую истину: -"Не навреди", но эта фраза
- "Не Повреди!" - более точно отражает локальный  смысл цели лечения.  Навредить  - можно в общем,- уколами, физио процедурами и проч.... а повредить - конкретный  участок тела, в определенном  месте.
...Есть  еще поговорка: - "Врач - исцелися  сам!" , и по  идее - врачи, со  своими  спец.  знаниями, должны  быть  поголовно  долгожителями: - Увы, часто - жизнь опровергает этот постулат....
==


----------



## Варя Истрина (27 Май 2016)

Скажем специалисту спасибо не только за любовь к своей профессии, но и за любовь к людям))


----------



## Nika66 (27 Июл 2016)

Да уж ...! Тот хороший массажист у кого руки теплые , и при сеансе пациенты не чувствуете дискомфорта. ...  Остальное дело техники , интуиции , и чувствительность пальцев


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2016)

Nika66 написал(а):


> Да уж ...! Тот хороший массажист у кого руки теплые , и при сеансе пациенты не чувствуете дискомфорта. ...  Остальное дело техники , интуиции , и чувствительность пальцев


Это зимой. А летом лучше прохладные пальцы.


----------



## Nika66 (27 Июл 2016)




----------



## Пациент с грыжей (15 Май 2017)

С массажистом наверное проще, если он не окажется по совместительству "мануальным терапевтом" и не начнет там все вправлять и выправлять налево и направо. Хорошо, если он понимает, что делает, а если хуже сделает. Хорошо, если то, что сделает направильно-можно исправить, а если потом только новые проблемы появятся? Поэтому и не иду пока ни к массажистам ни к мануалистам. По отзывам нет у нас таких в городе, чтобы много хороших отзывов, а по внешнему виду или допроцедурной беседе не оценишь. Проверять на своем здоровье дорогого стоит. Ладно, если бы был здоров, а так с одной болячкой можно и другую заработать, да похуже... тупик...


----------



## olenkasolo (1 Июл 2019)

doc написал(а):


> Безболезненность не может быть целью лечебной процедуры. Мне кажется, мы опять видим подмену понятий. Пациенты приходит к нам для решения возникших проблем. А если мы будем на сеансах находить _здоровые_ места и работать с ними, чтобы, не дай бог, не причинить болезненность, то рискуем потерять время, пациентов и репутацию.
> 
> Пока Вы ходите вокруг да около, человек мучается от нерешённых проблем. Вы ему гладите здоровые места, он у вас дремлет на процедуре, а "воз и ныне там". С учётом заявленных вами перерывов между сеансами, получается примерно неделя потерянного времени. Для пациента с острой болью! Неделя, потерянная не для вас, вы-то своё вознаграждение получаете за ненужную "работу". Все эти красивые, но бессмысленные  рассуждения о том, каким должен быть массаж, всегда разбиваются о суровую реальность. *Массаж должен приносить пользу пациенту*. Точка.


Соглашусь. На первых порах полпроцедуры доставляет и болевые ощущения. Но через сеанс-два раз, и начинает отпускать...


----------



## Оля110887 (3 Сен 2019)

Здравствуйте ,уважаемые специалисты. Подскажите пожалуйста, сколько в среднем по времени длиться массаж воротниковой зоны? Мне делают 15 мин, я новичок в этом деле и удивилась "что так быстро" ))) не успела зайти, уже вышла, нормально ли это ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Сен 2019)

В единицах, это 10, это 10 минут.
Все остальное решение пациента и массажиста, что и как лечим.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Сен 2019)

@Оля110887, Лечить желательно весь позвоночник, а не только одну воротниковую зону.


----------

